# Triple Play - K27, K28, K36



## jmkling (Jan 2, 2008)

AT the ECLSTS, I was able to take pictures of the K27, K28 and the prototype K36.  It is one big unit and will require some trackwork since it is much wider than the K28.


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice! I had to order a K-36.  It should be worth the wait./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Now _that's_ one nice group of D&RGW steam power!  I've never seen them lined up like that. It makes comparisons very easy! Thanks for the pictures! It's two bad it couldn't have been a "Grand Slam" with a K-37 but I'll take a tripple header any day!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Jon, 

The pictures came out good! It's a monster....


----------



## TrainPerson (May 8, 2010)

I just noticed that there are green cab windows on the k-27 and k-28, but not the k-36, does it not have this? Also, what scale is this? (I cant tell if that's on3/on30 or g scale)


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

The scale is Fn3 (1:20.3). The locos are huge...I have them all.

Scott


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Scott you are one wealthy man.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By TrainPerson on 05 Apr 2011 06:20 PM 
I just noticed that there are green cab windows on the k-27 and k-28, but not the k-36, does it not have this? Also, what scale is this? (I cant tell if that's on3/on30 or g scale) 


The scale is Fn3, 1:20.3. What you are seeing is the inside of the front cab doors, all of the D&RGW cabs were painted that color. I suspect the k-36 has the same interior color as well if is that the cab doors were not open.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Just about all accucraft engines have the green colors on the interior of the cab. Probably because most prototype engines had the interiors painted green. I know the PRR K4 had green as the color of the interior of the cab. The K36 has green on the interior as well.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

As does my Accucraft C19.


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 05 Apr 2011 06:50 PM 
Scott you are one wealthy man. Fortunately, Accucraft delivered these locos many years apart. Too much risk in passing them up and waiting for the next run. Also fortunately, I've never liked the K-37 so if that ever makes it into live steam, I'll watch from a distance.

Scott


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job on posting. 

Have to keep this one for others that are asking how much bigger is a K-36. 

I can say the K's are all good running locomotives.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Ever since watching a video of the Cumbres and Toltec I got from my local library I am hooked on the Ks.


----------

